# Amana Dryer No Heat



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

It is an electric model. The thermal fuse went out so I replaced that, then after a few loads the 12ga wire supplying power to the heating element burnt thru, so I cut the end off put on a new female spade connector and plugged it back into the heating element assembly. Worked great for a few loads and now the wire has burnt through again at the end where it plugs into the heating element.
Any ideas whats going on ? The dryer is maybe 6 0r 7 years old used once or twice a week.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Heating element /motor, etc, pulling /using to many AMPS.. Check the amps with amp meter durning operation


----------

